# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Thanks, MikeR!!

## GramChop

that is actually a quote from hubby....

----------


## MIke R

I'll never steer you wrong when it comes to pizza....LOL

----------


## MIke R

here is your next mission

http://www.grimaldis.com/2/Index.htm

http://www.firstpizza.com/

----------


## GramChop

we had just eaten at angelo's on mulberry only an hour prior to us finding it, but that didn't stop eric from saying, "come on, we HAVE to.  mike said it's the best!"  i think he likes you, mike!

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Had pizza at Grimaldi's today. Outstanding! Hoping to grab a slice at Ray's before the weekend is out!

----------


## MIke R

good deal!...Rays or Lombardis will work...

----------


## GramChop

we will be in nyc on monday (our flight to sbh departs ewr at 7:50am on tuesday) and eric had asked me to get another good pizza recommendation from you.  we're going to eat lunch in little italy but he'll be hungry again in a couple of hours, so we'll check out either lombardi's or grimaldi's.  thanks!

----------


## KevinS

Missy, if you haven't picked a restaurant in Little Italy yet then consider Da Nico.  They've got a garden out back, which is a nice place to have dinner on a not-too-warm summer night.  When I was spending a lot of time in NYC I used to eat dinner there once a week.  
http://www.danicoristorante.com/home.php

----------


## LindaP

Hey Gramchop....... I will be in NYC on monday also(well, my neice will be visiting Pratt)......but Lombardis is AWESOME.....just get there early.....they never used to make reservations(maybe someone knows if they do now??)....but they are great. I think we will be stopping at St Andrews, a scottish place, with GREAT selection of scotches.........thn catch our 7:30 pm amtrak back home. Have a GREAT time on your next adventure to St Barths!!!!!!!
 Linda

----------


## GramChop

any chance of meeting someplace just to meet and say hi?  i'm gonna take this to a pm....

----------


## MIke R

DaNicos is excellent

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Had to report back that we did have a little Ray's pizza as a late snack while we were in NYC.  Not as good as Grimaldi's, but not bad pizza by any means. Also ate lunch at DaNico's. For me it was nothing special, but we were taking in the ambience of Little Italy more than anything. Next time, we will try Lombardi's.  It looked like a cool little place.  

In any event, you gotta love NYC.

----------


## BBT

Still Like Burger Joint. Best burgers on "the Island"

----------

